# 2 Router verbinden



## cyberoner (27. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

also wie gesagt, will i 2 Router miteinander verbinden.
Hier kurz die gegebenheiten:


Also in dem einen Raum steht der 1. Router. Der ist an das Inet angeschlossen.
Dann geht von diesem Router ein Kabel in einem Rechner.

das 2. Netzwerkkabel geht in einen anderen Raum. Hier soll der 2. Router angeschlossen werden. an diesem Router sollen dann 2 Rechner angeschlossen werden.

Normalerweise würd i ja einfach den einene Router rausschmeißen, aber  am 2. Router haben die Rechner  vollzugriff aufeinander und der eine Rechner in dem einen Raum  hat nur beschränkten zugriff auf den einen Rechner. Außerdem haben wir dann direkt mehr Möglichkeiten für unsere nächste LAn - Party


----------



## fluessig (27. Oktober 2003)

Es wäre hilfreich gewesen zu wissen welche Router du einsetzt. Generell sehe ich da keine Probleme. Bei uns kam immer eine Kombination von Router und Hub zum Einsatz, das hat alles etwas vereinfacht. Probleme sehe ich nur wenn beide Router die 192.168.0.1 für sich beanspruchen wollen. Bei Netgear Routern ist es zB sogar egal wie man sie zusammen stöpselt (mit einem anderen Switch oder Hub) - dh du musst dir keine Gedanken über twisted pair oder nicht machen. Es ist wirklich wesentlich welche Geräte du verwendest. 
Vielleicht ist hilfreich, dass beim ausprobieren nichts kaputt gehen kann. Handbücher und  www.netzwerkrouter.de  sollten weiterhelfen.


----------



## cyberoner (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

folgende Router kommen zum Einsatz:

Der Router mit dem Internet Anschluß ist ein Billion Router.
Der 2. Router ist ein Zyxel Router mit WLAN.

Hab da noch ne Frage wegen dem Kabel.Das Kabel das vom 1. Router in den 2. geht muß doch ein grades sein, oder?


----------



## fluessig (28. Oktober 2003)

Billion sagt mir nichts und bei beiden müsstest du schon das Modell angeben, wenn man dir helfen soll.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. November 2003)

Ich würd die Kombination eher umdrehen. Ich würd den Zyxel Router ins Inet geben. Da ich selbst schon mal mit einem Zyxel Router gearbeitet habe und sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe tendiere ich eher zu dieser Kombination. Das Problem mit dem Kabel kann ich dir auch nicht genau sagen, am besten du versuchst es einfach. Bei meinem Router (Symantec Firewall/VPN 100) funktionieren beide Kabeltypen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## TheNBP (5. November 2003)

Verstehe nur nicht so ganz was das bringen soll in einem Netzwerk aus 3 Computern einen Router (neben dem Router fürs Internet) einzusetzten...

Okay, man könnte mittels der Firewall den Zugriff auf bestimmte Dienste beschränken, aber da reicht doch eigentlich eine simple Passwortabfrage.

Was ich noch einsehe ist eine DMZ einzurichten, aber ansonsten stört ein Router in so einem kleinen LAN meiner Meinung nach mehr als er nutzt.


----------



## gitsch (19. März 2004)

*Hi!*

2 Router in einem kleinen Netzwerk haben den Vorteil, das man eine ECHTE DMZ einrichten kann! Router in der 100-Euro-Klasse werben ja gerne mit einer DMZ.  Wird dann gerne "DMZ-Support" genannt und ist in Wirklichkeit ein "Exposed Host": Mit dieser Einstellung leitet der Router alle aus dem Internet eingehenden Verbindungsanfragen an einen bestimmten Rechner weiter. Dieser hängt am selben Switch und im selben Adressbereich wie das lokale Netzwerk. Anders als eine echte DMZ sorgt also ein solcher Exposed-Host nicht für mehr Sicherheit, sondern öffnet jedem Eindringling gleich noch die Tür.

In meinen Augen macht also ein 2. Router durchaus Sinn, besonders dann wenn man in der DMZ einen Server betreibt (z.B. Web- oder FTP-Server). Stören tut ein 2. Router bei richtiger Konfiguration dann auch bestimmt net...   ...

Greetz, Gitsch ;-)


----------



## TheNBP (19. März 2004)

*Re: Hi!*



> _Original geschrieben von gitsch _
> *2 Router in einem kleinen Netzwerk haben den Vorteil, das man eine ECHTE DMZ einrichten kann!
> *


Die preiswerte Alternative dazu ist in ein Software Router, sprich einen PC mit mehreren Netzwerkkarten.




> _Original geschrieben von gitsch _*
> In meinen Augen macht also ein 2. Router durchaus Sinn, besonders dann wenn man in der DMZ einen Server betreibt (z.B. Web- oder FTP-Server). Stören tut ein 2. Router bei richtiger Konfiguration dann auch bestimmt net...   ...
> *


Ich finde er macht ausschliesslich in dem Fall das eine DMZ eingerichtet werden soll Sinn. Stören / nerven tut er z.b. dadurch das ein Portmapping (z.b. für einen Webserver) immer an beiden Routern eingerichtet werden muss.


----------



## FrankO (21. März 2004)

für die Verbindung von Endgeräten mußte man sich bisher folgendes merken:
"normales" Patchkabel RJ45 zwischen Netzwerkkarte und Switch bzw. Router (passives und aktives Endgerät) zwischen Router/Switch und Switch oder Router hat man die ganze Zeit ein gekreuztes Kabel benötigt  (oder einen Uplink) weil sonst die Sende und Empfangsleitung kollidierte. Durch die auto-X Funktion in den neuen Endgeräten hat sich das aber bald erledigt.


----------



## myplex (21. Dezember 2004)

Hierzu sage ich nur eins:
Warum einfach , wenns auch kompliziert geht !


----------



## hellermann (6. Februar 2005)

Hi
ich will auch 2 router miteinander verbinden ich habe einen router bis ez nämlich den devolo (ich gleub weiter heist der microLink ADSL Modem Router)
geht das mit dem router? ist das schwer? wie geht das? welchen router soll ich am besten dazukaufen? soll möglichst billig sein aber kein schei... !


----------



## acid_burn (23. Februar 2005)

also, falls das hier noch jemanden interessiert, es ist überhaubt kein problem,

habe selber auch 2 router, ein für inet ein für wlan.
man muss nur darauf achten das beide in der selben ip range sind (192.168.123.x)ich kann ohne problem auf die verschiedenen pcs zugreifen, auch file server, games, gamserver machen keine probleme.
Das mit dem cross over kabel sollte eigentlich bei so ziemlich allen neuen routern kein Problem mehr sein.


----------

